# How long have you been forecasting gloom on this forum?



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been following this forum from the cattle side for a couple of years now. This whole time I've jumped on Survival and Emergency Preparedness from time to time to check things out once in a while. What I've read gives me the thought to ask this question: 
How long are the doomsday prophets going to keep rambling on about "the end is near" or "it won't be long now"? Folks were also saying this back in the Great Depression and we're still here. 
The simple fact is this: At some point if and when the "shtf" as you call it does happen you're not going to be able to outlast it with all of your preparedness. Sooner or later you're going to run out of supplies and then what? 
While I'm not arguing with any of you that times could get worse and it's good to be prepared for these things, how far does one feasibly take it? 
It's a great idea to have a "nest egg" and being prepared. It's just that it seems some folks' lives are consumed with the "what ifs". This mindset could possibly be robbing you of some sure joy and satifaction of life. If being prepared and stocking things up is what floats your boat, by all means, have at it. 
We've heard the ol' saying, "the early bird gets the worm". Well, what about this one, "the second mouse gets the cheese"?


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

As an alternative consider these folks who didn't plan ---
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/feb/11/zimbabwe-secret-film




> Starving children eat rats, families turn on each other and farmers kill their own livestock to survive. Smuggled film brings Mugabe nightmare to world's attention.
> 
> A Guardian film smuggled out of Zimbabwe brings home the economic devastation and deprivation Robert Mugabe has wreaked upon his own people. With Morgan Tsvangirai, the opposition leader, preparing to take up the post of prime minister in a unity government, Sam Chakaipa, at considerable risk to himself and as an act of resistance, returned clandestinely to his village, 125 miles from Harare, to document the plight of his former neighbours.
> 
> ...


It won't be the second mouse who gets the cheese. It will be the prepared person who gets to eat the mouse.

There will be no cheese.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

What gloom and doom are you forcasting?

When others post "be watchful, be careful" I appreciate it. It doesn't mean I think the "end" is near. Thank goodness someone preached 'the end is near' to me. As far as I am concerned, if it happens in 50 years, it will seem 'near'. I will take every whacky warning of gloom and doom and be prepared as much as you can - over anyone making fun of those that do so.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

It seems even the blind eye of the media is starting to see the light... Many articles in Liberal and Conservative print are preaching the benefit of preparedness. The media has always been quick to point fingers and laugh at the funny people with the tin foil hats. Now they are talking about being prepared.... Hmm

One thing you should have learned by reading all these forums... Some will not run out of supplies anytime soon, I have been building a 'self sufficient lifestyle" as have many others. I save seed from one garden to plant the next, I hatch eggs from my chickens to keep the flow moving and food is being renewed and replaced constantly... I have two wells, I am planting even more herbs this year for flavoring food and working as a double in the medicine department. If the SHTF, I will not be able to produce my own plastic, nor can I create a CAT scan machine with spare parts from my barn. But you are living proof that the old ways worked, if you are posting in this forum... it means your ancestors survived without plastic, chemicals, or an emergency room... They didn't have cars, microwaves or space programs... yet they survived one generation to the next with hard work and some luck.

We'll make it, and so will others. You should plan to be self sufficient, don't plan to be stockpiled... Stockpiling only goes so far, self sufficiency goes on forever. Yes you can die of cancer without treatment, but luck and hard work maintained the planet for thousands of years... With no welfare, people ate if they worked... They didn't work they starved or were killed for stealing. Different rules, different times.


----------



## horselover.com (Jul 3, 2006)

palani said:


> As an alternative consider these folks who didn't plan ---
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/feb/11/zimbabwe-secret-film
> 
> 
> ...



I had not seen that video - thanks for posting it


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Francis;

I've never viewed the prepardness posts as "the end of the world". I see them as bringing forth daily news, potential disruptions or new ideas to help stay ahead of the masses or in my case enough to outlast the troubles. You see, each of us plan according to what our immediate threats are. I'd never think of prepping for a blizzard here along the Gulf coast but you can bet that I've got generators, fuel, food, tarps and alternate housing for the threat of hurricanes. 

What about an injury or illness? In 1995 we lost our home in Rita, my son broke his leg at the growth plate, same son had cancer surgery twice, husband was diagnosed with cancer and my place of business was heavily damaged and sales severely hampered following Rita. Okay, so no home, no work and no one to help as everyone was suffering. It was preparing ahead of time that saved us that year. 

Again in 1997 I almost lost that same child in a very serious accident that left him with 17 broken bones and internal bleeding. We had no insurance because he had to be cancer free for 5 years before they would cover him. Many surgeries later and still rebuilding our home he was diagnosed with cancer again. Let's just say that when I walked out of my business and locked the door permanently to take care of my child everything was paid for with the exception of the small mortgage on my home. He just had the final surgery to repair more injuries from that accident this year.

The prepardness allowed me to take care of my child, feed my family and not have to worry about having huge debt such as credit cards, car payments and huge mortgages on the business, property or the home. My business and commercial property were paid for, credit cards were paid in full, both vehicles are 4 years old and paid for. Utilities and my small home mortgage allowed us to survive on minimal thanks to a good food storage.

Understand that "the end" is simply an abbreviated term for "the end of our way of life as we know it" whether it be disaster, injury, illness, drought, war, unemployment or anything else that changes the way you live today. And I'm here to tell you that it can happen in the blink of an eye.

My pantry has suffered tremendously but we are back on the upswing and I'm preparing like crazy with every opportunity I have. It was invaluable.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

IMO, some people are called of God to warn others of future crisis. Some people will listen and prepare themselves as best they can. Some people will ignore the warnings. Some people will just make fun of the person warning of problems along with the people who are preparing. I would much rather be prepared than not. It certainly doesn't hurt to be ready even if nothing comes of it.


.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't understand the question. 

If you wish to judge, then I will admit that I are "one" of dem survivalists. I enjoy it. Working toward self-sufficiency and building supplies of things that I can not provide is a great hedge. 

Would you prefer we all adopt the new American Way and have 3 day's food, no preparation, and sit on our butt and watch American Idol and Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

francismilker said:


> How long are the doomsday prophets going to keep rambling on about "the end is near" or "it won't be long now"? Folks were also saying this back in the Great Depression and we're still here.


I think for most people here it isn't a matter of the world turning into a zombie filled post nuclear disaster zone as much as it is about preparing for local climatic events, job loss, and illness. I find a certain level of personal satisfaction in trying to become more self-sufficient. 

The whole economy could blow up and the government could collapse tomorrow and I wouldn't consider that the end of the world. I think people who prep to the point of constant worry and cause themselves health troubles because of it perhaps take it too far. But I think for most folks prepping makes them at ease about the future instead of being afraid of it.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I also missed your point in that initial post. Are you trying to warn us, enlighten us, or bash us? I just can't tell.

Ultimately if we can't outlast an emergency, we die. That's the way of it and you'll find that most of us have made our peace with it. You also pick a weird time to come in and try and poke fun at our concepts, when the whole situation of the world seems to be bent on proving us right.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Ernie said:


> You also pick a weird time to come in and try and poke fun at our concepts, when the whole situation of the world seems to be bent on proving us right.


Isn't that when the bottom feeders start to show up?


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

francismilker said:


> How long are the doomsday prophets going to keep rambling on about "the end is near" or "it won't be long now"?
> 
> The simple fact is this: At some point if and when the "shtf" as you call it does happen you're not going to be able to outlast it with all of your preparedness. Sooner or later you're going to run out of supplies and then what?
> 
> ...


Thank you for expressing your opinion on our preparedness, obviously you donât approve of our lifestyle. 

Preparedness or Survivalism is more than supplies, it is a mindset / lifestyle. I know how to make fire many different ways, build shelter, find water, catch and find things to eat. Thatâs the base level knowledge. From there one expands out to learn more and more to the point of knowing how to operate a pre industrial age farm. Supplies just cushion you while your setting up systems to replace what is no longer available. 

As far as Preparedness or Survivalism ârobbingâ me of the joy in life, it has led me to learn many skills, spend more time outside with nature, enriched my life with the wonder and beauty of nature, discover and build lifelong friendships, and much more including mentoring teenagers that otherwise would be running the streets. I donât feel robbed in the slightest.

As Callieslamb has said, no one is crying doom or gloom, just be aware, make plans. You say that you visit the cattle forum; do you have insurance on your ranch, car, home, and health? How about treating your livestock with preventative medicines? All of this falls under being prepared, and surviving a catastrophe. Youâre probably more like us than you may realize. 

The end âcould beâ near! 

Sam


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm - 
How long will we forcast 'disaster"? Forever - as things from job losses to health problems, etc up to THE END, do happen to someone you know, every day. How well prepared to bend instead of break, decides how much stress that you are under.

All this Survival stuff is, is modern version of your great granny and grandpa's storm cellar, pantry, garden, and farming. It's what America and most other countries grew from, sorta like learning the alphabet before you can read.

Angie


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> All this Survival stuff is, is modern version of your great granny and grandpa's storm cellar, pantry, garden, and farming. It's what America and most other countries grew from, sorta like learning the alphabet before you can read.
> Angie



Well said!




Sam


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

I've been posting on a business news forum and while I wouldn't say I was predicting what would eventually happen as I read my threads, I was repeatedly expressing concern why the banking industry's non-borrowed reserves slipped into the red, yet no banks were failing. This was back in November, 2007. It just didn't make sense, that is until Bear Stearns failed over the weekend in early 2008.

Concerning your thoughts that preparing is of little use, since when you run out of food its over anyway. We don't keep enough food stored to see us for 3-4 years. We only need to see us until the following harvest. They say only 1% of the American population has the skills and knowledge to able to feed themselves on a sustainable basis. I want to make sure I'm in that 1%.

I don't think the end is near. I do think life will be vastly different five years from now than today. I'm not the type to "let" things happen to me. I want to make things happen. I want to make my own luck and in turn, my future.

We do not spend every waking moment prepping. We invest time and money in it like the yuppies invest time and money in investments. We maintain and do as needed. We try to invest in items that can help us now and if the SHTF. Of the 112 waking hours every week, if I spend 1 or 2 hours prepping, that would be pushing it.

As for the second mouse getting the cheese, he'll have to dodge a lot of flying lead if he intends to get it from our farm if the SHTF.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my life has great joy in it......i love to garden,raise livestock,can, fish and hunt,butcher animals for my own use,save money,spend money on good deals...etc.it jsut dont get any better than this.

besides i was brainwashed while growing up with my depression era grandparents.they never even threw away anything,includeing the bread wrapper tie thingy.

i love my life !!!!!!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The end is NOT near!

But the recession we are in is going to hang around for a while! 

I was appalled to see a small can of green beans for $1.27 at the store: to my relief most of the OTHER veggies were not at that high price!

I will, of course, have a garden this year but it the OTHER veggies go up, I will draft the kids to make it bigger! I have until May or June to plant for my area!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

It honestly sounds like you have your mind made up before even asking. If you feel like you need proof or understanding about feelings that are worrying you great, you came to the right place.

If you came to point out the opinion that we are crack pots I would be glad to show you where general chat is on the forum. You won't learn a lot in here by coming in with a closed/made up mind.


I don't prophesy doom. In fact I prefer to put my head in the sand, life is easier that way. Ignornace is truly bliss. I may be quirky, eccentric and border on paranoid, doesn't mean fanatical prepping consumes my life. Mostly I have a well stocked pantry and an even better stocked working knowledge of basic survival because it is a hobby. Living sustainably just so happens to mesh harmoniously with a preppers lifestyle.

Sure, you got those types all through time who needed a fall out shelter, y2k supply and now stock pile things they may never use. We aren't all like that though. Most of us are quite normal and average. We just happen to collect water filters and garden seeds instead of designer purses or WWII memrobelia. As long as it doesn't take on addictive qualities (spending out of budget or an unhealthy preoccupation) there is no harm in it.


When did I start thinking about changing my lifestyle? It came slowly, wasn't like I woke up one day stricken with a message from some spirit guide or other ridiculous thing. 

I lived in AZ and witnessed katrina over the television. Aside from the fact that the area had changed for the worse over the years (more crime, more traffic, worsening schools etc.) I concluded that living in the middle of a darned desert is unatural. Without natural food sources or a means to grow them people are at the mercy of imported needs. That just felt unsafe to me. NOT A SINGLE citified person would survive the treck out of a desert on foot to get to an area where they could live in the wild long term. Native Americans who have resided there for generations and live the old ways have a hard time making it as it is. 

I always loved rural life and always wanted a farm. It made sense to me to pursue that. It also made sense to me to not be at the mercy of situations like Katrina. Life isn't a fairytale. All through time societies have emerged and collapsed, wars have ravaged countrysides, diseases and plagues have wiped out populations and natural disasters have well.......destroyed. You have seen the news lately right? (wanton debauchery, epidemics of drug addiction, economic turmoil....)

Deluding ourselves that these things could never happen to us is much more insane that believeing they can. I am sure that when Gallileo mentioned the world wasn't flat everyone thought he was a cook too.

So don't prep if you think it's silly. Don't come asking for help if you are left wanting either. To each their own.:cowboy:


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Survival is human nature. Those who haven't been watching the trends have slipped into the entertainment/consumerism mentality, and poo poo the tried and true. They're living in a fantasy world.

The people on this forum are informed and aware. And many of us prefer spending time with like minded folks.

This is a great community of people. We have some who live the lifestyle of the old ways and some who have one foot in modern times and one in the old ways.

But all of us have one thing in common, that being we all want to survive whatever comes our way.

Human nature. Make of it what you will.

With the doubling of our money supply, it's predictable how that affects our spending power in the coming months/years. It only makes sense to spend now on the necessities in order to save later.

Having a large supply of necessities on hand for whatever befalls us is a side benefit. 

Seems like a smart personal strategy to me. It beats investing in cd's.

Mmmm, crow. The other white meat.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Have you even considered what a small change it would take to create a SHTF scenario? Stocks fall. Money is lost. Increase in prices of day to day living basics. Increase in unemployment. Increase in prices paid for utilities. Rioting, looting and so forth (the usual American way of dealing with losses). Would I continue to commute to work in an area that will inevitably be one of those areas? Bam, my very own SHTF scenario caused by a drop in stocks. Who'da thunk it?

SHTF scenario with weather: Has happened to many of the people on this board. A Katrina would be considered a SHTF, now, wouldn't it? Gee, the dam didn't hold. Again, who'da thunk it?

I have learned a great deal from these good people. While I highly doubt that Aliens from the planet Mars will be coming down to enslave the human race, it certainly doesn't hurt to be prepared for even the most mundane of SHTF scenarios. I would like to know that I could hunker down on my little property and keep my family safe, protected and well fed for a decent amount of time from "(insert whatever threat here)."


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm living my lifelong dream - to live on a farm, close to nature and animals, and learn the old ways of growing food and livestock, preserving food, and slowing my life down. I do worry about wars, natural disasters, epidemics, terrorists because those things have always been around and it's naive to think they don't exist or "wont' happen to me". Once I had kids I worried about those things more than when it was just me.

But I don't think most of us on here fit into the "doom and gloom" mold. I know for me, it makes me happy to see my rows of home canned foods, and to know that we have a pretty much endless source of meat in the barn. I can make soap, and pickle things the way my great grandparents did. Every time I learn a new skill it makes me happy and content, and a little proud too.

And there's nothing better in this world that going out at sunrise and taking care of my animals.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I come from a long line of homesteading folks who lived from harvest to harvest with some extra tucked back in case of a crop failure. Beyond this board and others like it how many do you see anymore that live like that? I have no clue exactly what is going to happen in this world or in this country but I do know that I am able to make it through all sorts of hard times as I already have. Life is what happens when we are busy making plans.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've experienced any hard times. I know that mostly this is due to God's grace which I walk in daily, but also in some small part to my willingness to put something back in the good times.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I personally don't believe there will be a TEOTWAWKI scenario.

But there ARE a lot of Hurricane Katrinas and Arkansas ice storms and Terrible Tuesdays in which food supplies are disrupted, electricity is out for weeks (or longer), homes are destroyed, and no money to buy what little there is available because bank computers and ATM's are out of commisson, meaning that even debit cards are useless at the gas station and grocery store.

Natural disasters are happening more and more frequently, and anyone who doesn't try to stay prepared isn't following the news.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Francismilker,

It sounds like the "you" you are using is a generic one (unless you have specific individuals in mind).

I work in the area of incident response. We train and prepare for various scenarios regularly. It isn't "predicting gloom". It is reinforcing certain types of responses and decision tree choices.

Preparing for various situations in ones personal life is very similar. Think of it as a type of insurance. 

On the other hnad, if one's entire life is spent looking over ones shoulder than I would agree that this might not be healthy (although some people might actually have cause to look over their shoulder).

Just a few thoughts.

Mike


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

To answer your question about how long the end has been predicted- the earliest I have seen written records is about 5 years after the death of Christ.
Keep predicting that things will get bad, and sooner or later some one is going to be alive at a time when things are bad. 
Earthquakes,droughts, civil unrest including wars, etc etc etc do happen. But if any group can plot these things for mysterious political ends and succeed, they are smarter than any people I've ever met.
Right now there has been a run of pretty run of good times for a realtively large number of people- something goes a wrong and the beating of chests and wailing is unusally loud.

When I first started checking here, there was a post about someone who had "scored" at an estate sale with a whole lot of "preeping" stuff. None of the responses saw anything humorous in this- that the man died fully prepped. 

Like everything else - balance is the key. A reasonable independence will help in current life under most circumstances. But looking at the US history (not an African country that has the history,) you stand a better chance of winning something in the lottery than of being one of the "few" who survives everyone else.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Y'all just don't get it. 

We're FULLY PREPARED to die from something unavoidable. What we refuse to do is rely on others to help us or die from something we could have easily planned for and gotten away from.

Look, y'all. We don't go to the cow forum and say, "I hate cows. Y'all should own sheep." Why do you think you have the right to come here and throw stones at us?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

You are right about it being a problem if it robs you of joy and you are always expecting everything to fall apart. What I see in this forum is when people start feeling overwhelmed with the what ifs...they take a break.

The world will end someday...but that isn't what I prepare for. I get ready for wind storms that knock out the power for 1 week plus, job loss, earthquakes that destroy roads into the area, hyperinflation, empty store shelves, riots, and electronic banking failures. Then there are the ones for fun like zombies  If you don't think things could fall apart in the US like they have in many other countries...read more history and check up on Iceland, Argentina, and Russia.

The people who become obsessed with prepping would most likely be obsessed with something else if they hadn't thought of prepping. Which would you rather see...someone stockpilling more food than they can eat ...or dressing up and going to Star Trek conventions speaking Klingon? Which one will have value if something does go wrong?

As to how far to take it? How long till you can deal with things other ways? Go to the store or grow your own. Some of the preparedness also involves learning things you can eat that grow all around you. Such as blackberry vines.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I would really think that it would depend on how you spend your free time.
We don't watch a lot of TV, play vidio games, eat out, or shop. What we like to do in our free time is work in the garden, producing good food, grow chickens and watch them peck the ground, raise a couple of pigs and see them running in the pens.

The fact that the things that give us pleasure also provide us with fresh year round food does not make us doom and gloomers.
I like saving money so I buy in bulk, I live away from stores and restaurants so have supplies to make meals from scratch is a smart thing.
We know we should not expect goverment to come to our rescue so have prepared to rescue ourselves if need be.

We are not paranoid or expecting TWTEAWKI just doing what we think is living a practical lifestyle.

When we die, our family will find our 50 Lbs of wheat berries and 200 lbs of sugar, our stash of ammo and the grain mill and meat grinders. I just hope they go to someone else who will get a feeling of comfort and security in knowing they can do anything because they thought it through and are prepared.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Y'all just don't get it.
> 
> We're FULLY PREPARED to die from something unavoidable. What we refuse to do is rely on others to help us or die from something we could have easily planned for and gotten away from.
> 
> Look, y'all. We don't go to the cow forum and say, "I hate cows. Y'all should own sheep." Why do you think you have the right to come here and throw stones at us?


Of course we understand- and we're only throwing pebbles. The asteroid is coming later....................


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

hmmmm - how many people pay out insurance premiums year after year after year. They make those payments to insure their house, their contents (belongings) their cars. OK - so maybe car insurance is compulsory but, assuming your laws are the same as ours, it is only compulsory to have third party insurance. But still most people insure their cars fully comprehensively. They make those, not small, payments in the hopes that they will never have to draw on their insurance. But the keep on paying. And that money, once paid over, is gone. Unles syou happen to be unfortunate enough to need the insurance in which case the company will pay up if they really HAVE to and after a long wait.

The insurance of being as prepared as you can be however is very different. Every penny you pay out remains yours. As things go out of date you just eat them and replace them - but you needed to eat anyway right? So instead of paying your premiums out of pocket and never seeing them again, you get to keep the premiums. And instead of that lengthy wait when you need to claim on your insurance, the payment is right there when you need it.

Do you wear a seatbelt when you drive? Have smoke alarms fitted in your home? Look before crossing the street? Check to make sure your food is cooked enough/not gone off? Why bother - you've got to die sometime right? 

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

And to add to Rose's post - in the event that people needed to group together to get through any situation, who do you think those that have prepped are going to take in? Others that have at least tried to put some preps/plans in place, and those you really can't help themselves, or those who have sat around spending out on every passing whim or fad that comes along and then turn up whinging because they have no power/heat/water/food?

hoggie


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

where I want to said:


> When I first started checking here, there was a post about someone who had "scored" at an estate sale with a whole lot of "preeping" stuff. None of the responses saw anything humorous in this- that the man died fully prepped.


I consider that a life well lived, responsible and intelligent. I would have loved to talk to him about what he had learned, and even to inherit his preps when he died. I feel much worse about the person who is found dead in their home without any food or water.

I'd much rather be the ant than the grasshopper.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

francismilker said:


> I've been following this forum from the cattle side for a couple of years now. This whole time I've jumped on Survival and Emergency Preparedness from time to time to check things out once in a while. What I've read gives me the thought to ask this question:
> How long are the doomsday prophets going to keep rambling on about "the end is near" or "it won't be long now"? Folks were also saying this back in the Great Depression and we're still here.
> The simple fact is this: At some point if and when the "shtf" as you call it does happen you're not going to be able to outlast it with all of your preparedness. Sooner or later you're going to run out of supplies and then what?
> While I'm not arguing with any of you that times could get worse and it's good to be prepared for these things, how far does one feasibly take it?
> ...


Back in the Great Depression, a goodly majority of Americans had dirt under their fingernails daily, those that didn't knew where there food came from... those with dirt under their nails (farmers). Nowadays, there are very few farmers supporting an inordinate amount of non farmers.

True, those that only stock supplies, will someday run out. Then there are some folks like the folks on this board who stock supplies, and supplies to make more supplies, including knowledge on how to do it. Yep, a years worth of rice or wheat is great, but if your not prepared to make more rice or beans or wheat, after a year (and the world still ain't back to normal), well you die.

I've been both homeless & hungry before... decided on about year three of bumming around, that a nice warm bed, a full belly pert' near everyday, an orchard, a garden, a lake full of catfish, bass, and perch, would be the ticket. So I worked, scrimped, and saved, and now I have it. Done properly, one months worth of outside work will let me live like a king. When I get more than a months work, I buy stuff that'll allow me to live even longer thru the dry spells.

The early bird and the second mouse are extremely true sayings... however, sometimes it's the hawk that gets the bird and the mouse, while their digesting their meals.

My supplies will allow me to avoid any immediate problems, rioting and looting and last minute hoarding, and hopefully avoid the really hard situation... Winter, when nothing really good grows. I want enough to get me through the first hard year, till the next seasons planting time. And hopefully grow enough each season (we have two full growing seasons here in Tx) to get me through 2 years.

I keep tools to make more tools.

This is a hobby to me. And also an insurance policy. I have zero faith in normal insurance policies. Keeping food at home, supplies to keep my house running, tools to protect me and mine, they give me comfort. You know, the warm fuzzies. Some folks get warm (or rather GOT, the fuzzies thinking about their 401k nest eggs)... I get the warmies looking at my land.

Think it's time to go sailing... I'm finished with my chores, and the winds blowing a bit. Oh, and I don't think there's any survival value associated with knowing how to sail........ at least hereabouts in East Texas.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually I think it is reasonable to have a store of items to allow a person to take care of themselves now and as far in the future as possible.
But what the op was speaking of was propensity to dwell on the worse possible thing that could dreamed up. In fact the worse the idea the happier some people seem. 
Now posts that give information or experience or creative ideas are the reason for looking at these things at all. But some people will take a discussion that starts out usefully and turn it into the same, repetitive "I see how bad all this is going to be and anyone who thinks different is stupid" monologue. :bash: A sort of one upsmanship into negativity if it can be phrased that way.
Maybe a sort of Reader's Digestish "Humour in Survialists" might be an antidote. Hmmmm- I wonder if a sense of humor can be stockpiled til needed...........


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

You're trolling. Come back when you want to learn.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Ernie said:


> You're trolling. Come back when you want to learn.


Very true, and we have took his bait. 

Sam


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

FrancisMilker, If a cattleman badly needed income would they sell off the entire herd? Or would they keep a few head to insure that the business can go on, and intend to add to the herd with time? So a cattleman always has a plan to try to keep him/herself afloat. A smart farmer/rancher thinks about what might happen and plans accordingly. If a big winter storm hits, and a pregnant cow picks just that time to give birth...what do you do? In most cases a farmer/rancher tries to breed their cows so that calving won't be done in the worst of winter. BUT Surprises happen, things go wrong. The S hits the fan. In most cases a farmer/rancher is prepared for surprises, RIGHT? Same thing goes with us. We are not, as you put it "consumed" with preparedness. We have other interests and full lives to our likeing. However, we want to know that our families will be able to get through lifes unpleasant surprises.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> they never even threw away anything,includeing the bread wrapper tie thingy.


I save those to.  Never know when something might need to be tied back.




> The end is NOT near!


I beg to differ, the end is near. 


.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam_Luna said:


> Very true, and we have took his bait.
> 
> Sam


There's been enough people coming here lately with a genuine new interest that perhaps I was lulled out of my natural defensive mode. Apparently there's still plenty in the world who think self-reliance and survivalism is grounds for mockery. 

Ah well. They've mocked greater men than me for similar beliefs. I'll let it go.

Still, I wonder why these people even bother participating in a _homesteading_ forum? I mean, what is homesteading but simply a step towards self-reliance and preparedness?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Homesteading doesn't neccessarily preclude enjoying the humor of life.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I hope francis comes back and joins in and becomes one of us. 
Just because he does not understand, does not mean he cannot understand.

Angie


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

francismilker said:


> How long are the doomsday prophets going to keep rambling on about "the end is near" or "it won't be long now"? Folks were also saying this back in the Great Depression and we're still here.


you say "we're still here". who is "we"? The great depression pruned quite a few branches on the family trees of the world. If you're still here, it means *your* ancestors were either prepared, or lucky, in surviving. The people whose ancestors weren't prepared, don't exist. 

By this same (il)logic, you could look thru the list of all the US corporations today, and note that not a single one of the corporations today failed during the great depression. Therefore, worrying corporations going bankrupt doesn't make sense? False! The corps that failed during the great depression (and many other times since) don't exist any more, so they aren't in your sample. It's called "survivor bias", and people researching historical stock market returns and similar statistics need to account for it, or their data and conclusions are erroneous.

As for me, I realized that the US economy was extremely fragile and overvalued and that the future wasn't going to be anything like the recent past, back in 2002. 

The problem with not being prepared is, it makes it much tougher if you figure out just a little too late what you need. Now that it's obvious that there was a housing bubble, it's a lot tougher to find that "greater fool" to sell your condo to. Once everyone is trying to sell the ski-doo and the motorcycle and the SUV to pay off debts, it's harder to get a good price, and harder to follow the "new" advice to "get out of debt." Whereas if you never bought the toys to begin with, you're not in debt, and you don't have to worry about getting out of it.

If you're already got weeks or months worth of food, you don't have to rush to the grocery store right before the hurricane to stock up on bread and milk and cans of soup. If you've already got shutters for the house, you don't have to rush to home depot to stand in a long line to buy overpriced plywood, and rush home to try to cut it to the right size. 



francismilker said:


> The simple fact is this: At some point if and when the "shtf" as you call it does happen you're not going to be able to outlast it with all of your preparedness. Sooner or later you're going to run out of supplies and then what?


While some people predict a complete collapse of society and gov't, that's not my view. In fact, that level of collapse if rather rare in history. 

I believe you're guilty of taking some of the most extreme views, and assuming that everyone here agrees with them. In fact, there's quite a wide range of views on what's likely to happen, how soon, how long, etc. 

--sgl


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I realized I had a much simpler answer to the question about when I started forecasting gloom..........

Was about a week after I met good ole Ernie, Stan and Seedspreader.

I wasn't vaccinated for dommythreaditis and it is highly contagious.

I can ignore texican because he is usually too funny (not so comical lately IS the end near??)

Plus there's Alan who insists on being the voice of reason, what a doom killer.

Okay, I lied not a simple answer but I think this whole doom thing was a conspiracy against me........heeeyyy wait a minute?!?!?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

They layoff thing has hit our household. Thanks to our lifestyle, which we enjoy, we are living at the same excellent quality of life. And I have enough socked us away to get us through


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, Let me back up here a minute. If in fact you folks are not predicting "doomsday" then I can see your reasoning behind preparedness. I state my original questions based upon Bible scripture that tells us, "of the day and hour no man knoweth". I don't have a problem with these canning, sewing, raising your own meat, and gardening. But it seems sometimes I'm reading more into these threads than just sharing preparedness "homestedaing" information with other forum users. As far as my statement of "robbing yourselves of joy in life" let me say, I also enjoy a simpler lifestyle. I raise a garden, milk a cow, and can vegetables. I'm just not doing it out of preparedness of the govt. potentially going to some kind of marshal law and taking away my rights. I could see where some of these threads were going until I visited Cuba on a mission trip a few years ago. Once I got back to the grand ol' US of A I was very proud to be a US citizen and don't have much to gripe about anymore as far as govt. goes. Sure taxes are ever raising, govt. has gotten more liberal over the years, and morals have went down the tube, but I just don't let it control my life. 
It kind of reminds me of the days after 9/11 when we Americans got so caught up in the TV that we allowed it to consume our lives. While it was a tragedy and by the grace of God I wasn't personally affected with any near kin being involved, life as we know it here in USA did change forever that day. Maybe for the good though. I don't personally have a problem with going through major security at the airports or borders. To me, it's these kind of small personal sacrifices that make us have a safer place to live. It's worth it to me to lose some of my personal conveniences like "carry-on" baggage to ensure safety for all of us. I don't see it as "govt. takeover". 
As far as it being said earlier that I was trying to "bait" you with these questions, that's absolutely incorrect. I just stand on the verse "lay not up for your selves treasures on earth where moth and dust doth corrupt; but lay up for yourselves treasures in Heaven". 
I will say though, it's good to see such a response from you all. I'm proud of the passions you have for your ideals.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

francismilker said:


> Ok, Let me back up here a minute. If in fact you folks are not predicting "doomsday" then I can see your reasoning behind preparedness. I state my original questions based upon Bible scripture that tells us, "of the day and hour no man knoweth". I don't have a problem with these canning, sewing, raising your own meat, and gardening. But it seems sometimes I'm reading more into these threads than just sharing preparedness "homestedaing" information with other forum users. As far as my statement of "robbing yourselves of joy in life" let me say, I also enjoy a simpler lifestyle. I raise a garden, milk a cow, and can vegetables. I'm just not doing it out of preparedness of the govt. potentially going to some kind of marshal law and taking away my rights. I could see where some of these threads were going until I visited Cuba on a mission trip a few years ago. Once I got back to the grand ol' US of A I was very proud to be a US citizen and don't have much to gripe about anymore as far as govt. goes. Sure taxes are ever raising, govt. has gotten more liberal over the years, and morals have went down the tube, but I just don't let it control my life.
> It kind of reminds me of the days after 9/11 when we Americans got so caught up in the TV that we allowed it to consume our lives. While it was a tragedy and by the grace of God I wasn't personally affected with any near kin being involved, life as we know it here in USA did change forever that day. Maybe for the good though. I don't personally have a problem with going through major security at the airports or borders. To me, it's these kind of small personal sacrifices that make us have a safer place to live. It's worth it to me to lose some of my personal conveniences like "carry-on" baggage to ensure safety for all of us. I don't see it as "govt. takeover".
> As far as it being said earlier that I was trying to "bait" you with these questions, that's absolutely incorrect. I just stand on the verse "lay not up for your selves treasures on earth where moth and dust doth corrupt; but lay up for yourselves treasures in Heaven".
> I will say though, it's good to see such a response from you all. I'm proud of the passions you have for your ideals.


its not about worldy possestions.its about being able to take care of your ownself.one example....all the folks during katrina.....enough said.

aslo dont forget God told david(?) to put back the grains during good times.i think it was seven years of good harvest and they had 7 years of bad.this was when his brothers came looking for food and found him.somebody help me out with this story...my church brain is rusty.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

folks...francismilker is a prepper but cant admit it.this person has a problem....they are one of us...roflmao


(this is my total dry/sarcastic sense of humor...so smile..i am patting you on the back for garden,cow etc. just get yourself a few bucket of wheat and corn to grind for later)


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

If we're going to get Biblical, "Go to the ant, you sluggard; consider its ways and be wise! It has no commander nor overseer nor ruler, yet it stores its provisions in summer and gathers its food at harvest. How long will you lie there, you sluggard? When will you get up from your sleep? A little sleep, a little slumber, and a little folding of the hands to rest--and poverty will come on you like a bandit, and scarcity like an armed man." Proverbs 6:6-11

The generally accepted interpretation of these verses is that although the ant has not experienced the coming winter, she prepares anyway because of her instinct that she should.

Preparedness is a tool, not a destination. In my family, we store supplies in order to give ourselves breathing room to transition over to a fully self sustainable lifestyle, should the need arise, due to layoff, natural disaster, manmade disaster, whatever. I remember vividly the photos of urban professionals in the Balkan areas who were out on the streets trying to sell their basic household wares for enough coins to buy food for themselves and their families. I have relatives who traveled on business in parts of what used to be Russia several years ago. They told us that they were cautioned to take a set of basic hospital supplies (linens, syringes, antibiotics, pain killers, etc.) because those things were very hard for even the hospitals to come by in the regions they were visiting. If my family and I are not called home to be with God at the beginning of the crisis situation, I intend for us to be as safe and comfortable as I can possibly make us, for as long as I can. I realize that supplies will eventually run out. That's why I have worked for a year's supply, to give us that whole year to reposition ourselves to find alternatives and learn to cope with the changed reality.

Regarding the proverbial mouse, you only have a 50/50 chance of being that second one. Is that a chance you are willing to take? I'd prefer to be a third mouse, sitting on top of my own freshly opened jar of cheese, watching the situation to see whether I should activate my own cheesemaking plan or whether the whole trap thing was a short lived crisis that the tenderhearted farmer's wife could no longer bear to continue and so the status quo was resumed.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I must have struck a nerve with some of you. It wasn't meant that way!!!!! 
Don't be so defensive. I am genuinely trying to understand the mindset and way of thinking. No, I'm not baiting. And no, I'm not mocking.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> I just stand on the verse "lay not up for your selves treasures on earth where moth and dust doth corrupt; but lay up for yourselves treasures in Heaven".


Of course the Bible also says that in the end times (paraphrasing) the people are mocking the believers, saying where is the Christ, why does he tarry? IOW's, some will know that the end times are near and try to be prepared while the unbelievers make fun of them. This doesn't mean that the people who are preparing have their treasure on earth, it means that they see what is coming and are prepared as much as possible. It also doesn't mean that the people who prepare have no life either.


.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

rose2005 said:


> I think that anyone that relies totally on the grocery store and has buried their head in the sand in regards to prepping is naive and living in a fantasy world.
> 
> Look at the ice storm in Kentucky. Without preps some people have been in a whole world of hurt.
> 
> ...


this time we went without power for 17 days due to ice never missed a meal we did not think ahead for this,its our life style just the way we do things


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

The Bible also says....Pro 22:3 A prudent man foreseeth the evil, and hideth himself: but the simple pass on, and are punished. 

In context the verse you quoted about "no man knoweth the day..." is in reference to the feast of Trumpets or Yom Teruach....I won't go into it here, but perhaps you'd be interested in searching out the details. You can PM me if you like or try toolong.com for a few explainations.

Most folks on this board are simply trying to LIVE differently, and there is a lot of joy in returning to our roots, so to speak. I think you were just looking at it from a negative angle.  Seems that you might be coming around though.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Any thinking person today ought to be griping long and hard about what the govt. is doing.

Seems like its not such a bad idea to have a few provisions put up hopefully as some sort of cushion for when this economic house of cards comes crashing down.

For a short while I had a renter who, when hungry in the morning, would drive into town for a dose of greese at micky dees.
I had to shake my head at his stupidity for not even having a loaf of bread and a jar of peanutbutter . . . . . . .he had to go before I had plowed the drive way . . . . .getting stuck in the deep snow.

Its a good feeling to know that I've got enough goodies for my three FEMA days----and then some-----

One of those goodies would be a fresh loaf of wheat bread...........
matters not if the grid is up or down.....

I like that feeling.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

francismilker said:


> How long are the doomsday prophets going to keep rambling on about "the end is near" or "it won't be long now"? Folks were also saying this back in the Great Depression and we're still here.


Well, folks have been predicting the end going all the way back to the prophets of the Old Testament. Then Jesus jumped on the band wagon with some pretty bazaar stuff of His own; then John laid a heap of gloom and doom on us. 

To say nothing of that most of the apostles thought Jesus was coming again in their life time; and I can name several others that were certainly no nutcases.

Point being, has it ever occurred to you that just maybe, we've been given extra time through the grace of God. Perhaps some of the SHTF predictions were not in vane, we just got blessed more than we deserve.



francismilker said:


> The simple fact is this: At some point if and when the "shtf" as you call it does happen you're not going to be able to outlast it with all of your preparedness. Sooner or later you're going to run out of supplies and then what?


No one can prepare to live without food and supplies forever. We prep to survive for as much ever space we have to store stuff and, how much money we have to for supplies. We're not hoarding; we're simply "preparing" for the a time when we will either be isolated from stores/doctors/etc.; or from economic times (layoffs, shortages, etc.); or natural disasters. 

It's no different than when Joseph set aside the grain for the years of drought and famine. It's no different than the maidens who were wise enough to keep oil in the lamps. It's simply Biblical.



francismilker said:


> It's just that it seems some folks' lives are consumed with the "what ifs". This mindset could possibly be robbing you of some sure joy and satifaction of life.


Let's put it this way; do you have homeowners insurance? How about life insurance? How about car insurance? How about health insurance? 

Prepping is simply "insurance" just as any other insurance is. The difference is, we're not depending on a company; we're taking the responsibility to provide for our family ourselves. We do that through the wisdom of taking notice of what a family uses throughout the day, the week, the months. We simply stock those day-to-day things as we notice them. We do for the day they may not be available for us to run out to the corner store and pick them up.

Prepping doesn't rob you of your joy and satisfaction in life; nor is it gloom and doom. It gives you something you don't have otherwise -- *peace of mind*. Peace of mind to know you're doing the responsible thing (the thing God has taught his people in the past) and that is providing for your family regardless of what happens in the rest of the world.

Also know that, for many Christians here, God has spoken to our hearts about an urgency to do this. We're just being obedient.

Hey, if nothing happens, we're not out anything. We eat and use the stuff we have! We're good to go with or without SHTF.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since I usually take a look at the profile of members that are not I am not a little framiliar with, I checked OP's profile.

Now all this Biblical stuff - I expect he knows...
from his profile
"enjoy preaching at church and living in the country"

So, he must have seen us noticing the news, and formed a different opinion of the commentary on the possible results of the news and the weather news and the plane crashing news, and the political climate and new bills and throwing money after money news....rather than feeling as if we need to use our $$ now rather than wait for inflation, we are feeling all doomy and gloomy. 

And all the examples given of the Bible telling us to take care of ourselves and be able to help others, those are good.

And for those that frequent the forum that are not of a Biblical belief system - nature has the same with the ant, and squirrels and other animals.

Angie


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

francismilker said:


> I think I must have struck a nerve with some of you. It wasn't meant that way!!!!!
> Don't be so defensive. I am genuinely trying to understand the mindset and way of thinking. No, I'm not baiting. And no, I'm not mocking.


To explain.......

25 years ago, we were living in Iowa. It was a pretty decent place to live, though MUCH too flat for my tastes, and we had a tiny house that I LOVED! 

The economy went sour. DH pay was often late and often short, and a couple of times the staff was sent out to hide the company cars from the repo men. And, where I worked at the hospital, my hours were cut back from 5 days a week to one. 

We HAD to move, and fairly quickly! So, we sent out our applications and we found work and we moved. 

I don't want to move again. 

I don't want to HAVE to move again!

And, I come here to talk about how to AVOID moving again! 

The economy is sour again, I expect you have noticed that. And, I don't want to follow the jobs again. 

So, the cars are paid off. There is money set aside, though we will take a loss if we pull it out now. I am expanding the garden this year. I hope to sell some veggies on an honor booth this summer. I might split my hives and sell the splits. I read this site for more ideas.

Again, I read this site for more ideas. 

Right now, DH's job should be safe until mid summer. I THINK he will keep it after that as well, but, perhaps not! 

And that is my mindset and my way of thinking. It is possible that DH will lose his job, and I can no longer work. Unemployement will NOT support us, and if I want to stay I must put my mind to making our money stretch as far as possible.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

The whole rationale behind emergency prep is that most emergencies cannot be predicted. Bearing that in mind a prepper would be wise to prep for anything be it escaped circus clowns with rabies or rampaging blue haired ladies from a burning bingo hall.

The political stuff is just sport for us. There are a lot of free thinking non conformists in here. We don't partake in cafe debates with pseudo intellectuals. We come here to exercise our intelects and "just suppose". Great ideas are preceeded by a lot of thinking...............not every abstract theory has to be gospel. :cowboy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

hintonlady said:


> The whole rationale behind emergency prep is that most emergencies cannot be predicted. Bearing that in mind a prepper would be wise to prep for anything be it escaped circus clowns with rabies or rampaging blue haired ladies from a burning bingo hall.
> 
> The political stuff is just sport for us. There are a lot of free thinking non conformists in here. We don't partake in cafe debates with pseudo intellectuals. We come here to exercise our intelects and "just suppose". Great ideas are preceeded by a lot of thinking...............not every abstract theory has to be gospel. :cowboy:


Don't forget how much fun we have talking about zombies!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hintonlady said:


> The whole rationale behind emergency prep is that most emergencies cannot be predicted. Bearing that in mind a prepper would be wise to prep for anything be it escaped circus clowns with rabies or rampaging blue haired ladies from a burning bingo hall.
> 
> The political stuff is just sport for us. There are a lot of free thinking non conformists in here. We don't partake in cafe debates with pseudo intellectuals. We come here to exercise our intelects and "just suppose". Great ideas are preceeded by a lot of thinking...............not every abstract theory has to be gospel. :cowboy:





ladycat said:


> Don't forget how much fun we have talking about zombies!


Oh my! What a chuckle the thought of Rabid Circus Clowns, and Rampaging Blue Haired Ladies - followed by Zombies!

The mental picture of that is priceless!

Thanks Ladies.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks Ladies.


Hey, me and HL _are_ both ladies! I never thought about that.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Who can forget the 

Zealot zen zombies zig zagging on zambonies after zinfandel 

Never enough preps for that..........


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.....................The point that some folks never seem too comprehend , is that , we should all learn to extract as much joy and appreciation for the good things in life , in small quantities on a daily basis . Living in a bomb proof cave with 20 tons of C rations isn't living , lol ! , fordy


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I happen to like c rations and cave dwelling. Okay I like MRE's. C rations may require several tons of tums.

Caves are perfect for climate control. All the best cheeses and wines live in caves.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

If you consider my thought process behind the OP and where I'm coming from, you might understand better. I grew up absolutely "dirt floor poor" and if it weren't for food stamps and govt. assistance I would've starved to death. While I've been blessed greatly with a good job and worldly possessions, I still remember my roots. Back then, canning, milking, sewing, and gardening wasn't "stocking up". It was a way of life. While I may think you folks are going a little overboard, my wife (being raised a lot better off than me) thinks I've gone totally bonkers when I want her to can some tomatoes out of the garden. Once again, I'm just trying to understand the mindset and thought process of these ideals. I do really appreciate all the responses to this thread and truly hope none of you fine folks take it personal. I was not trying to bait, poke, or jab!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

francismilker said:


> If you consider my thought process behind the OP and where I'm coming from, you might understand better. I grew up absolutely "dirt floor poor" and if it weren't for food stamps and govt. assistance I would've starved to death. While I've been blessed greatly with a good job and worldly possessions, I still remember my roots. Back then, canning, milking, sewing, and gardening wasn't "stocking up". It was a way of life. While I may think you folks are going a little overboard, my wife (being raised a lot better off than me) thinks I've gone totally bonkers when I want her to can some tomatoes out of the garden. Once again, I'm just trying to understand the mindset and thought process of these ideals. I do really appreciate all the responses to this thread and truly hope none of you fine folks take it personal. I was not trying to bait, poke, or jab!


real simple example...the tomatoes you grow...the reason to can them is...well they dont grow in the winter time.so at least you have homegrown canned maters for soups and such in the winter time...and besides why let them rot if you took the time to grow them...waste not, want not.

also there has never been a store boguht can of tomatoes that ever was in the league of the ones i can.melissa in the countryside forum uses a word/term called "food snob".my homegrown goods are much better than store boguht goods...especially...tomatoes and my salsa....pass the chips please..yummyyyyyyyy.

ok folks we got him on the ropes now......roflmao


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hintonlady said:


> The whole rationale behind emergency prep is that most emergencies cannot be predicted. Bearing that in mind a prepper would be wise to prep for anything be it escaped circus clowns with rabies or rampaging blue haired ladies from a burning bingo hall.
> 
> The political stuff is just sport for us. There are a lot of free thinking non conformists in here. We don't partake in cafe debates with pseudo intellectuals. We come here to exercise our intelects and "just suppose". Great ideas are preceeded by a lot of thinking...............not every abstract theory has to be gospel. :cowboy:


oh my goodnss....i nearly blew jello all over my computer...roflmao....i can see it now...blue haired zombies...bet you could smell them a mile away..and their hair stays in place in a hurricane.....lol..we may need a tank and some bazookas for them.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

elkhound said:


> oh my goodnss....i nearly blew jello all over my computer...roflmao....i can see it now...blue haired zombies...bet you could smell them a mile away..and their hair stays in place in a hurricane.....lol..we may need a tank and some bazookas for them.



Didn't you get the memo? everyone else knows you use a flame thrower. All that hairspary and they almost spontaneously combust.


*Francis*- Regardless of what degree you like to stock up (stocking may be more palatable to your wife than "prepping") you should know many of us have spouses that either humor us or think we're off a bit. My DH and I have an agreement. He lets me do as I like as long as it's within my usual household budget. He doesn't raz me about my quirks and paranoia and I don't raz him (too much) about the way he obsessively picks lint out of his socks before putting them on. 

In retrospect I see that perhaps due to your background you sense a need to put things up just in case. No one is more careful about the next meals as a person who has gone without. THAT I understand. IF you get edgy from current events and want to stock up a sane level of security to get through the night I say go for it. No harm in it and you certainly don't have to justify it with us or even agree on the same reasons for doing so.

Convincing spouses, that is a hard one though.....

Did you think about just asking her to overlook your new "hobby" simply on the basis that it makes you feel good? Start small and slowly transition into fanatic zone with us. too much all at once will certainly upset the apple cart.

Maybe get some really yummy tomatoes and convince her how much better they taste. Then canning them makes sense for flavor.

Would mentioning tainted food that we have seen lately help? Maybe use the angle that the food is more natural, you know what chemicals go on and in it.

Couldn't you can the tomatoes and ask her for help. If you guys have a traditional household and roles maybe she would actually get a kick out of seeing you in the kitchen?


If your desire is JUST tomatoes which I doubt since you came here.......it's just tomatoes no biggie. If it's about just a little more......

LOTS of ways to be prepared. The things you are already doing, although you grew up that way are great ways to prep. You have skills, that is major!! You could maybe plant a bigger garden and can to justify it.  Stash extra seeds. Buy a water filter for "flavor".

Lots of ways to skin that cat.

Getting a sense of security takes time, it's a process. "Feeling" prepped doesn't come with a shipment of canned goods to bury in the yard. You already know good and well that only goes so far. If prepping feels right to you don't worry about the stigma. Make yourself happy.

The anxiety of wondering "what will people think" quickly transforms into anxiety of what prep you forgot to add to your stash. 

I personally enjoy storing home grown food because it is one less dollar into a corporate mega marts pocket. That has nothing to do with gloom and everything to do with making a political statement, even a small one.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like this forum & don't see it so much as gloom & doom, just more like what could happen in a given scenario & how do you prep for it.

Prepping can be on many different levels, food, family, religion, government, etc.

I think this forum is different from some others, in that we try to look at whats going on in the world & try to make sense of it all, as best we can, & what to do.

This forum is a mixture of thoughts & opinions as to whats going on around us, & how best to deal with it.

I dont post alot, yet I feel like I gain so much knowledge from what I read about what other people have gone through, how they deal with whats going on around them, & how they got out of a bad situation, or avoiding getting in to one.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

About the food? Both my parents were depression babies, and from what they said, both were rather hungry some of the time. But, THEIR kids were not hungry, and they sent all six kids through college!

You know, if you do not spend all of the money on food and things, then you can go out every week and spend money in a FUN way, and still put money in savings. We were not raised "poor"- quite- we were raised "frugal".

For example, I have a new potting shed, with windows on the south side so the seedlings can stay in the shed until the weather is safe for them to come out. Then, the kids and I insulated it for perhaps $400 worth of materials. AND, I PAID the kids $5 an hour!

"The money we save in insulating it ourselves is enough to pay for DD's trip to Naka-con, and DS's inviting his friend over for a sleepover with pizza and games and such" I told them. Which was true, and helped to teach them that being frugal is usefull AND lucrative! When DD asked about how that worked, I told her that a skilled construction worker made $20 an hour, not $5. 

I learned such things from my parents, and I am teaching it to my kids! I just bought a kit to repair the toilet, which runs all of the time. I will pay $5 an hour for that also, as I think a cheerfull worker learns more.

When I was a kid, we were paid in canned fruit and spagetti sauce (home made) every week, but there were so MANY jobs to be done that we could not help but learn! My kids only get a job every year or two! Perhaps they make houses better, now? 

When I was growing up, Mom would plant 6 tomato plants and pick tomatos for 6 months (she lived in California with a long growing season). She would can perhaps 100 quarts of tomatos for spagetti sauce, and in todays dollars she would have paid less that 50 cents a quart for the lid and the energy. She USED 2 quarts a week for spagetti sauce or whatever, usually after adding a packet of spices. In todays dollars, she would have been feeding 8 people, half of them teenagers, with only $6. 

What did they do with the money they did NOT spend? They bought a small trailer and we went camping. We went to Canada, to Yosemite, to Disney land, to the Badlands, etc etc etc. We went camping LOCALLY perhaps 6-8 times a year as well. AND they put all six of us through college! 

They were visiting us when the Quakes hit California several years ago, and the over passes fell, and the city was paralyzed for days. Mom got a frantic call from the lady who was staying in the house.

"There is a lot of canned food in the garage", Mom said. "That is what it is INTENDED for! Just keep track of what you eat and replace it later! You re FINE". The lady did not HAVE to leave for weeks, though she was ABLE to leave after perhaps 3 days.

By way of contrast, my cousin who had a Hummer suddenly got a lot of new friends, some of who had mocked him for buying such an expensive car, because he could drive to the grocery store and they could not! A hummer can go over rubble and curbs. When they ran out of food, the "friends" needed help!

That is the way that I was raised. my DF made a good income, but there were an awfull lot of us. But, because of thrift we had a much better standard of living that you would expect. 

And, all six of us went through college without owing money. 

I enjoyed the benefit of my parents thrift, and I want it for my kids. I enjoyed the security of knowing there was food in the house no matter if there was a natural disaster or not, and I want it for my kids. 

And, having been FORCED to move because all of our worldly goods were tied up in the little house, I do NOT want to move again! instead of paying the mortgage down this time, I paid off the cars so that our monthly needs are now lower. We have retirement money set asaid that can be pulled out (for a penalty) or borrowed against. The tuff-shed was an indulgence and I hope to have that paid off when we get the tax return. Meanwhile, it makes a bigger garden possible. 

By doing more for outselves, we increase the security of the family and DECREASE the risk of being forced to move!

And, we do it by being frugal, by doing for ourselves, and by remembering such things as "Ice storms happen. We HAVE lost power for 3 days. We were cold then, to prevent being cold again we will buy a kerosin heater and fuel for $100. That will give us heat for perhaps a week for $100, instead of trying to find an open hotel room for a week for perhaps $350 and buying our meals for $500 instead of for $125. We can sleep in our own beds, and have $700 more dollars to use for joy and for security".

So we now have a kersosine heater. And battery powered lights that are FOR camping but also for ice storms. And, we will sleep in our own beds, have money for the kids college, take vacations and go to the fair, and do it on one income instead of our friends 2 because I cannot work (slightly disabled).

And, we will do it because I freeze the vegetables we cannot eat, pinch the pennies, and do for ourselves when we can. AND, I learned how from my parents and from this site.

So I come here and talk survivalism with people who ALSO value being secure, having a second source of heat and lights, and who share my concern with the current economy.

They do not intend to HAVE to move, either! Even if there is a natural disaster and/or unemployement.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

rose2005 said:


> Yep....he's here to stay now. The seed has been planted. Even if we are all nutcases, he is unable to leave now. He will keep coming back.
> 
> His wife will shake her head and wonder, but, in time, she will peak over his shoulder and another will join our ranks.
> 
> ...


Yep.

Being prepared for trouble makes sense AND puts money in your packet, if you do it right! Being prepped gives you a second salary!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oh, yes. I do not belive in the destruction of civilization, on a grand scale. I DO believe in earthquakes, in ice storms, and in depression/ recession. 

And I intend to stay HERE, where I am now! (And, be fed and warm!)


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think anyone mentioned this earlier in the thread, sorry if I missed it. I was thinking about this thread and realized that anyone who has insurance (life, health, auto, home) is prepping too. Gambling on a possible bad thing happening in the future, something that might not ever happen, but being prepared to survive it anyway. It's kind of doom and gloom for a healthy 30 year old man to have life insurance, but many do.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I guess if you have been living for a big bunch of years with a person with a mindset against something as simple as 'canning tomatoes', then perhaps something is inwardly bothering you . . . .given your stated dirt poor past.
There's more than a couple on this forum who were in the same boat.
And how I wish any number of those folks were my neighbors........


Oh Boy . . . just got a phone call . . . . .seems the power went out at the VFW hall . . . meaning no Bingo this afternoon.. . . . . .now the Blue Haired Zombies are on a rampage . . . . .gotta go man the guard tower where I have 4 fully loaded paintball guns . . . . .I can pick those buggers off as they try to come up the drive way.
Need to take a fresh loaf of bread out there with me . . . . . . . .


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

fordy said:


> .....................The point that some folks never seem too comprehend , is that , we should all learn to extract as much joy and appreciation for the good things in life , in small quantities on a daily basis . Living in a bomb proof cave with 20 tons of C rations isn't living , lol ! , fordy


"Living in a bomb proof cave with 20 tons of C rations" sounds like the typical media stereotype of survivalists. The same could be said for "living your life obsessed with predictions of doom". It's funny how nobody says you're doing that when you pay your insurance premiums all your life.:boring: 
People pay health, auto, home, and life insurance for decades. Does that mean they lie awake at night worrying about what's going to happen? Not in my experience, but then I've only been "worrying" about this stuff for about 35 years. 
Maybe I'll start doing that after a few more decades, but I doubt it. I'm pretty sure I'll continue living my life.:croc:


----------



## lettermom (Apr 4, 2008)

The Lord never says not to prepare for things. remember the 7 years of famine? He says not to be selfish.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Also, remember the 10 virgins. Now, I know this is not talking about physical preparations, but the thing is, they were unprepared. Joseph was warned of the 7 years of plenty followed by the 7 years of famine. Noah was warned to prepare an ark. Throughout the Bible we are told to prepare. These are not treasures we are storing up, but a means to take care of our families and neighbors in the event something were to happen. To me, it's more than just prepping by storing up, it's gaining knowledge. Like someone else posted, I have been homeless and was not prepared. I was alone at the time. Now I have a family. I want to be like the woman in Proverbs. She made sure her family's needs were met. No, we don't know the day nor the hour that Jesus is going to return, but the Bible does tell us that there will be signs of his return. I have been watching and studying and preparing. Unlike many, I don't believe in the pre-trib rapture of the church, so I'm preparing for the day that we can't buy or sell. But if I am proven wrong, and we are raptured before the tribulation period, then maybe all my labor will be a benefit to others who are left here. Either way, what I am doing now will be used to bless someone in the end. Am I a doom and gloomer? I don't think so, but I believe in being realistic about things and in being prepared as much as I can. I believe the Lord has given us enough wisdom to realize that times are bad and are going to get worse. So, I prepare.


----------



## apirlawz (Dec 26, 2003)

palani said:


> It won't be the second mouse who gets the cheese. It will be the prepared person who gets to eat the mouse.
> 
> There will be no cheese.


:rotfl:
Dwight Schrute, is that you??


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

Lets see here...call a kid some names and have fun watching them defend their egos. 'Sounds like a game for bored gov't agents worried about their next paycheck.
Sanity check ya'll. Now lets get back to work/fun.
I'm done trying to wake people up, and I'm not interested in a survey on my preps.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Terri said:


> *Oh, yes. I do not belive in the destruction of civilization, on a grand scale.* I DO believe in earthquakes, in ice storms, and in depression/ recession.
> 
> And I intend to stay HERE, where I am now! (And, be fed and warm!)



My thoughts exactly. That's where the rationale behind the OP came from. I seem to be reading something into some of your preps. At first glance, it could seem that you're getting ready for something like was portrayed on the 80's flick "The Day After".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Francis - there have been times when this forum was severely into the worse case scenes and sometimes we still talk of them, but most of us here are in the everything from having the bandaides and neosporin for home hurts, to nuclear war or whatever the latest worse is.

That's why the name of the forum is now, Survival and Emergency Preparedness

Angie


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Angie. Would you folks still raz me a bit then if I jumped on and started trying to be one of you? I might not be able to hop into a conversation about "the end is near" but I sure enjoy the ideas I read about first aid and icestorm type preparedness.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Francis - I don't know if it'll surprise you, BUT

YOU are one of us, with memories of things in the past to help us either not do dumb things, or learn how to 'make-do' with what is at hand in the house.

Welcome home.

Angie


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Indeed. Welcome home. My ire was not so much directed at you, but at rather some of the others that wafted in and latched on to your post. It's like you tracked in some mud on your boots. 

Feel free to participate in whatever level of preparedness you wish to. Some hover around the temporary outage line, while others drift somewhere near the zombie apocalypse line. I like to think of survivalism and preparedness as a big tent.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

francismilker said:


> Thanks Angie. Would you folks still raz me a bit then if I jumped on and started trying to be one of you? I might not be able to hop into a conversation about "the end is near" but I sure enjoy the ideas I read about first aid and icestorm type preparedness.


too late, we had you at your first post:croc:

See Angie for your zombie vaccine, we can't be too careful. After your quarantine we will teach you the secret handshake.

No gloom, good. We need a person for that team to help calm us down when we get too worked up.:rock:


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard francismilker! Glad to have you join the fold. Prepare and prep in the manner that your heart and mind leads you. You have seen things in the past and that should give you insight into where you need to begin. Blessings, firegirl


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Invitation gladly accepted. I'll jump in to stir the fire now and then when I think the timing is just right to get things all stirred up. 
I might add though my schedule here will be very eratic. I have dial-up at home and it makes for a lot of impatience and frustration trying to post so I don't bother. Otherwise, between rounds here at work I can spend a lot of time on high speed enjoying things. My schedule is as follows: (all 12 hour shifts) 4 days on, 7 days off, 4 nights on, 4 days off, 3 days on, 1 day off, 3 nights on, 3 days off and then the cycle repeats itself. It's the wildest schedule I've ever worked but it kinda gets into your system after a while and you get used to it. I love nights the best. It's really layed back around here. So, that being said, after tonight I'll not be back until Friday morning at 6am.......


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard francismilker.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome 

hoggie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

francismilker said:


> Thanks Angie. Would you folks still raz me a bit then if I jumped on and started trying to be one of you? I might not be able to hop into a conversation about "the end is near" but I sure enjoy the ideas I read about first aid and icestorm type preparedness.


folks we had him at first post....lol....welcome aboard pal...now to get your wife canning by the end of summer...roflmao


its not a bad place to yak with folks about all sortas of goodies from canning to blue haired zombies.


ok crew i bet he wrings his hands over and over this week waiting for friday to come...roflmao


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Terri said:


> Oh, yes. I do not belive in the destruction of civilization, on a grand scale. I DO believe in earthquakes, in ice storms, and in depression/ recession.
> 
> And I intend to stay HERE, where I am now! (And, be fed and warm!)


People in previous civilizations probably never believed in the destruction of THEIR civilization on a grand scale, but it still happened to them. Remember, NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!
The people riding the Titanic over to the US on her maiden voyage probably didn't think they were in danger, either, but that didn't save them when it sank.
It seems to be a part of the human attitude, that "It'll never happen to ME," idea, even when we see it happening to people all the time.:lookout:
I've noticed it even in myself when I watch the news and see reports of people dying in plane crashes, earthquakes, floods, fires, etc. Even though I have no rational reason to think I'm immune from stuff like that, part of me still seems to function as if that type of thing can't happen to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

There is no absolute security. There just isn't. One either comes to terms with that or finds something else to do.

But the attitude, knowledge, skills, and physical preps that we take with us into any given scenario can go a long ways towards weighting the odds in our favor. A long ways.

We do have some folks who dwell on the gloom-and-doom aspects of survivalism. It's to be expected. Sometimes what they report is useful, sometimes it's just more of the same old, same old. Sort of like the regulary day to day media in fact. Absorb what is useful then discard what is not.

We are each and everyone of us the product of the choices that we made. Even the ones we didn't realize we were making. Among the folks who prep there are some who seem to choose to live in a bunker - at least in their online lives anyway - while others do not.

My own personal philosophy is to get prepped, stay prepped, then get on with living my life. Bunkers are musty smelling.

.....Alan.


----------

